# Help With an Opera Book of Interviews



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Years ago I read a book that had interviews with such singers as Dimitrova and Te Kanawa. I can't remember the title. Does it ring a bell with anyone. It was for stars active in the 80's.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

You'll kick yourself!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> You'll kick yourself!
> 
> View attachment 92980


Tempting as it looks, very high prices.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

My library has it. I couldn't remember the name of the book.I want to do a speech on Dimitrova and it has an interview. It was where I first became aware of her.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

You could check your local library to see if they have it, or possibly one close . Some libraries have excellent inter loan systems where you can get books etc from libraries in your area .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

superhorn said:


> You could check your local library to see if they have it, or possibly one close . Some libraries have excellent inter loan systems where you can get books etc from libraries in your area .


Wish that was true, the "art section " in my local library is neglected.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Also, check to see if the book is available on Kindle , if you have a kindle .


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Here are some very inexpensive rates.
https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_s...heopoulos&rh=i:aps,k:diva+helena+matheopoulos


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Here are some very inexpensive rates.
> https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_s...heopoulos&rh=i:aps,k:diva+helena+matheopoulos


The cheap ones are never be sold to this site of the world .


----------

